# 811 - P3.88 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

P3.88 for the 811 Receiver:

1) Various timer fixes such as recovery after lost signal
2) Added check switch automatic path from pop up 004
3) QAM scan mode performance enhanced
4) Delay on DVI output relative to analog outputs reduced


----------

